# What Dead Elms Look Like - Video



## shroomcrafter (Oct 20, 2012)

For newbies, or veteran shroomers needing a refresher, here is a link to my YouTube video posted after last season (2012), “How to Identify Dead Elms.” It focuses on dead elms, not morels. To see the shrooms found under these same trees check out my companion videos, “Confessions of a Tree Hunter – Part One and Part Two.” Part One netted 14 lbs, and Part Two ended with 9 lbs, in 2012, which was a poor year for most of us due to the very early spring.

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Wi_MM8-Yj4[/video]


----------



## supershroomery (May 7, 2013)

Great video, thank you for sharing!


----------



## shroomcrafter (Oct 20, 2012)

Thank you, supershroomery. I would be thrilled to hear of anyone who finds several pounds of morels, or a motherlode, after learning how to identify dead elms from watching my video.


----------



## swoozy (May 23, 2013)

Shroomcrafter, thank you so much for posting the videos! Looking forward to getting out and trying tree hunting!


----------



## shroomcrafter (Oct 20, 2012)

You're welcome, swoozy, and thanks for watching. If you have dead elms in your hunting areas just keep checking them and you will eventually find them by the pounds. Don't get discouraged. Sometimes I have to look under several trees before I start finding them. Good luck to you. When you do well, I hope you will post your results, hopefully a picture!


----------

